# Good bass tone with Axe Fx II



## aawshred (Aug 26, 2012)

anybody have recommendations for signal chain and amp/cab choices for a great sounding straightup bass patch? I've got the darkglass b7k pedal for drive, but i can't get a good fundamental patch for bass. 

any recommendations?


----------



## hellraizer84 (Aug 26, 2012)

exact same set up and problem as me haha!hope someone can help us out!


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is great video from PeteyG of Red Seas Fire on his bass tone. It's more for hardcore, punk, hard rock but take the principals and apply them to your own patches and it'll help a lot.


----------



## hellraizer84 (Aug 26, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> This is great video from PeteyG of Red Seas Fire on his bass tone. It's more for hardcore, punk, hard rock but take the principals and apply them to your own patches and it'll help a lot.




that was so usefull and amazingly simple haha,im going to have to thanks you on the album for that haha

any more people?cheers


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 26, 2012)

The Hiwatt, Orange, and Plexi models (in addition to the SVT) make for great bass tones. Don't add too much distortion (keep it so it's kind of 'dry'-sounding) and play around with EQ without scooping too much. The meat of the bass is in the low-mids, not the sub-80Hz stuff.


----------



## themike (Aug 27, 2012)

Also I always double track bass. 1 track is mostly clean, and the other is dirty. Combined they make a pretty freaking thick sounding bass.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 27, 2012)

One of my favourite ways of tracking metal bass is to basically have two different chains: one that is identical to the rhythm guitar sound tweaked to taste, and the other just an SVT into an 8x10 tweaked to taste. Dial back on flubby lows, and scale back high end on the distorted amp with a parametric.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 27, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Also I always double track bass. 1 track is mostly clean, and the other is dirty. Combined they make a pretty freaking thick sounding bass.



This.

We even took it one step further currently. we just finished bass recordings for our new album. Every song has 2 different Bass-DI's, one played by our Bassist, who plays with his fingers only (uses slapping etc.), and one is played by me, with the plec. We reamped those through Ampeg SVT7 + Ampeg 810 4 times (lol), with and without Boss Bass Distortion; with and without Big Muff. In addition, the plec-bass we reamped through a ridiculous annoying sounding Boss-Metalzone-boosted Dual Recti preset on my Axe FX (so we don't shred any guitarcabs)...which sound so amazingly shitty on tis own, but totally CRUSHES when mixed with the others...

Total bass overkill on the record in any way, lets see how we can implement that in the mix.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 28, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Also I always double track bass. 1 track is mostly clean, and the other is dirty. Combined they make a pretty freaking thick sounding bass.



Works best if you don't allow the distortion to touch the fundamentals on the bass. Just distort the overtones, particularly the upper overtones.


----------



## hellraizer84 (Aug 28, 2012)

gonna try some of this in the morning!


----------



## satchfrk (Aug 28, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Works best if you don't allow the distortion to touch the fundamentals on the bass. Just distort the overtones, particularly the upper overtones.



Actually with the Darkglass B7k, you don't really have to do that. That pedal works wonderfully on the raw signal and using the Blend knob, you can get exactly the tone you're looking for.


----------



## Genome (Sep 1, 2012)

Just apply these principles as explained by Mel Gibson:



With patches in the Axe-FX for the distortion.


----------

